# I wish it was winter here



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

Tomorrow in Adelaide, Australia it's going to be 109 degrees (43 degrees celcius). Kill me now. I'd love it to be winter!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I could post some photos of the snow and cold here in Chicago if that would help put you in the right mind-set.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Kitten said:


> Tomorrow in Adelaide, Australia it's going to be 109 degrees (43 degrees celcius). Kill me now. I'd love it to be winter!


I'll send you some snow from the USA, tax be dammed!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! 109?? Here I am complaining that it's going to be 41 today and 45 or so tomorrow and all of our snow is going to melt! I was so hoping for a white Christmas since we haven't had one in a while, but with 1-3 inches of rain predicted in the next 2 days, it's not gonna happen. Think cool thoughts, Kitten!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. It's night time now, and I coped, although it's still going to be quite hot tomorrow. I stayed inside as much as I could but every time I went outside it felt like the air was on fire! It was awful. I think I drank a million drinks. I'm moving tomorrow and I'm too nervous to sleep, and it's still really warm. Snow would be lovely!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, freak warm up here in Chicago - above freezing with rain likely...but then temps dropping turning it to freezing rain tomorrow and over the weekend.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Kitten said:


> Tomorrow in Adelaide, Australia it's going to be 109 degrees (43 degrees celcius). Kill me now. I'd love it to be winter!


Except for the snow, we get to reverse this conversation June through August, don't we? You can send us winter coolness then when we are sweltering in the 100 degree temperatures here. 

*sends a little bit of our current ice storm down under to cool things off*


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

When I saw the subject line of this thread, I had a suspicion you were writing from Down Under, Kitten.
One of my novels is set in the Cape York Peninsula and I had to give myself a lengthy primer on the seasons of the Southern Hemisphere--especially the concepts of "The Wet" vs. "The Dry" in Northern Queensland.
Being a Northern Hemispherean, the thing I found hardest to grasp is Christmas in the middle of summer. My wife and I watched an Aussie TV series (set in Brisbane) not too long ago and my wife was wondering why there were Christmas decorations everywhere, but everyone was running around in shorts and flip-flops. I replied, "Remember that book I wrote last year...?"
WPG


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2013)

Boyd said:


> Meh, you can keep your 109, it warmed up here to 29  First day this week it hasn't snowed... yet... Forcast for tonight? Snow.
> 
> So wish we could trade places!!


Ooh -1 Celsius - that's pretty darn cold. We don't get temperatures like that here, so I can't really imagine it properly. How about we say the temperatures we're both experiencing are extreme? Don't know if it can get much hotter or colder. Or does it get colder than that in the US?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2013)

crebel said:


> Except for the snow, we get to reverse this conversation June through August, don't we? You can send us winter coolness then when we are sweltering in the 100 degree temperatures here.
> 
> *sends a little bit of our current ice storm down under to cool things off*


Thanks for the ice storm haha! Winters in Australia are pretty mild, although we think of it as cold. I'd be happy to send some coolness up to you guys in your summer  You'd be like, "You call this winter? Where's the hail? The snow? The ice?" I live in an odd country


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

So, it's all your fault, Kitten, that the beautiful hot weather suddenly changed to bloody cold! Thanks a lot for having all that northern hemisphere chill sent over to Aus. Not happy, Jan! 

JB


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd take the 109 degrees over the ice storm that's just starting where I live.  I'm really hoping the power doesn't go out as I have pets that can't tolerate the cold and my sister has parakeets that wouldn't tolerate it well either.

And nothing scares me more than icy roads.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, we have summer like temperatures here in VA today on the first day of winter...72 degrees this afternoon on our back deck.  It's supposed to be at least that tomorrow.  It is currently 62.  Bring on cold weather.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

109!!! I'd die. I'm such a crabby jerk when it's super hot and humid. Our 1.5 feet of snow melted in the rain yesterday, but now everything is encased in ice. Limbs are falling, and the slightest of breezes has the tinier branches moving and creaking with ice. It is the creepiest sound.  We have 100 year old maples that seem to be reaching the end of their life span--one broke right at its giant base during a wind storm this fall. It was all rotten inside. So, I'm a little worried about the ones hanging over our roof. I won't risk going out on the roads. I wish we could have an hour of 109 to melt it away.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

I moved from South Florida to the midwest in 2011.  Culture shock?  Yes.  That winter was mild, thankfully.
Everything is sort of relative.  And no degrees will make you happy or not.

I would never go back there.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

To make you feel cooler...here there is ice on everything, it's snowing, and today it barely got to 10 degrees today. Windchills in the below zero teens.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

balaspa said:


> To make you feel cooler...here there is ice on everything, it's snowing, and today it barely got to 10 degrees today. Windchills in the below zero teens.


Looks like your cold weather will be hitting us here in the greater NYC area on thursday/friday, with lows near 2 F (-17 C) and around 8 inches of snow (forecast subject to change without notice, of course, as these nor'easters can vary a lot depending on the precise timing and tracking of the low pressure system).


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

4-8 inches of snow predicted overnight here in Chicago tonight.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

You lot can have all the snow you want from us here in the Boston area... but you can keep that 109 stuff. Just give me a solid 80 right about now.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey, Kitten.

Thought of you after seeing news stories about how people are passing out at the Australian Open and then saw that the heat reached 115 degrees (converting to Fahrenheit there) in some parts of the country.

Jeez...that is insane! You doing OK?

Here in Chicago it's snowing again, but got warmer this week. Just over a week ago we had record lows the likes of which have not been seen around here in 20 years with windchills of -45 to -50. Tell me something isn't out of whack in the world when you have record summer highs on one side of the world while the other side freezes. And does this mean it will reverse when summer comes to this part of the world?

Anyway - stay cool!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It IS winter (theoretically) here. It was in the 70s yesterday, and it was 67 here today. I'm afraid our "winter weather" was all used up the week after Thanksgiving. I wish cooler weather was here, but sigh, central Texas doesn't normally get much of the cold stuff. More than I saw growing up in southern California, and more than we got while living in Okinawa, but still not much.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It sounds positively unbearable in Australia right now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

balaspa said:


> Hey, Kitten.
> 
> Thought of you after seeing news stories about how people are passing out at the Australian Open and then saw that the heat reached 115 degrees (converting to Fahrenheit there) in some parts of the country.
> 
> ...


Sorry I never saw this post. January and February where I live was ridiculously hot, worst I've ever experienced, but thankfully it's fine now it's autumn. I did find it very hard to cope - one day they said my city had the hottest temperature in the world that day! Ahhhhhhhhh! But we got through it and are fine now. Australia does get stupidly hot. But we're going to be moving house later this year and will make sure the new house has air conditioning, so next summer should be bearable


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

balaspa said:


> I could post some photos of the snow and cold here in Chicago if that would help put you in the right mind-set.


I could do the same here in New Jersey. Snow - bah!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It was one of the worst winters in record here in Chicago and it even got ME down - and I love winter. And it isn't over! It was in the 70s here over the weekend (in Fahrenheit - sorry people in other countries), today it's in the 30s and snowing again.

I really hope we don't have a summer as hot as you guys got in Australia.


----------

